# What jobs are available in Dubai?



## Jamie76 (Jul 31, 2008)

Hi everyone...

Just trying to get an idea of what types of jobs are available in Dubai. Is it mainly IT, real estate etc? I've got an environmental background so I've been looking at the possibilities. I wanted to find something in the SE Asia area, but have been unsuccessful so I thought I would expand outwards a bit.


----------

